# Zootopia fanfic, cover art needed



## Jack Belinski (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi I am a new member of the furry community and a budding author.
I am currently in the process of writing a fanfic for the movie zootopia and I would be very grateful if someone could take the time to make me some cover art.

The image I am looking for is of a grey timber wolf in military clothing
(Preferably also holding a weapon)

Anyone who submits a design will get to name a character in my fanfic and will given credit for their design.


----------



## DeadRabbit (Aug 1, 2016)

This sounds cool.
I wouldn't mind giving it a shot.


----------



## cosmo-cat (Aug 27, 2016)

Hi! I could draw this for you! I have commissions, take a look if you'd like!


----------



## Jack Belinski (Aug 29, 2016)

cosmo-cat said:


> Hi! I could draw this for you! I have commissions, take a look if you'd like!


That would be really cool! I'll be sure to keep you in mind.


----------



## cosmo-cat (Aug 30, 2016)

Jack Belinski said:


> That would be really cool! I'll be sure to keep you in mind.


alrighty!! thank you for considering me, and if you decide to get a commission just let me know!


----------



## KingTiger856 (Sep 25, 2016)

I would do it for free  (it can have gore, but no yiffy or 18+ content). I can't draw humans but I can draw any animal


----------

